# Exchanging in Grand Mayan Mexico via DRI



## Seaport104 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hello Tuggers,

I am helping my uncle finally use a timeshare he purchased 10+ years ago by searching for resorts for him. 

I placed a request via II months ago for a 2BR Grand Mayan resort for week after Easter. 4/4/2015 week. Not one call from II (I later find out that Diamond handles II exchanges internally an II reps cannot assist with DRI II requests). 

Since I placed the request using his II account, I have gotten 2 matches via RCI for he exact resort he wanted and for the exact week. I released both of them since if he uses my points, it defeats the purpose of him being able to use his own II points that he already paid maintenance for (his points are expiring in June 2015 and this is his only week before then that he can travel).

I'm getting a bit nervous since we're 8 months away and it is a holiday week, should I be? With all the units in Grand Mayan, I though this would be an easy exchange! Notw all the 2BR units for that week is gone in RCI and I have now restarted an OGS in RCI for the same week again for backup.

How likely is this exchange? His II account is points based so I have no idea of the week's trading power.


----------

